# Starting shrimp tank



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I just set up a 10 gal shrimp tank that I plan on putting RCS in to start out with. I was wondering how long I should wait until I put them in there. I used some water from my other tank and am also going dip one of filter pads in it to get some bacteria in here. I also used Eco complete. Thanks for the help.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

if you can leave the filter pad in the tank. Most the bacteria is on the surfaces so using water doesn't do much to start a cycle. You adding plants? What kind of filter do you have on it?

I would recommend waiting at least a month, two would be better. If you add some plants you will probably get a nice brown diatom algae when its ready for shrimp


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I added some bylxa, ludwiga repens , and some bacopa moneri from my other tank. The filter is just HOB that came with the tank as I bought it as a kit. Just a top fin 10. wow didnt realize that long.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

you could speed it up by taking filter media from your other tank and adding it to the new one but I would still wait at least a month.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

if you have filter media in the tank, you can get it in in about two weeks. I actually put the filter from my main tank into the one shrimp tank (swapped filters) and had shrimp in immediately no ill effects.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I will probably just wait a month or since I am leaving for a week in the middle of december. Will start it when I get back thanks for the help


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

why not start it and let it cycle while you are out?


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Thats what I am doing. I set it up last week with plants and filter and everything. Im thinking about putting a few feeder guppies in there to help do you think i should or just let it go


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Why not add some mulm from your other tank and a tiny bit of ammonia? That will start things up well. Then you don't have to risk the fish.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

i used 10 gallons of seasoned water along with a filter from a 10 gallon HOB filter to start my tank and never had any ammonia spike. Then again from day one i was heavily planted with ludwiga, java moss, hydrocotle, baccopia as well as a few plants that i dont know their id.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

In talking about mulm what do you mean just do a gravel vac and suck some of the stuff of the bottom up.


----------



## mrgedman (Oct 7, 2008)

that is exactly what he means. i did it, and had an ammonia spike several weeks after planting, which i quickly remedied by adding purigen and doing frequent water changes. 

the mulm really sped up the cycle for the tank, i used eco complete, and it should work just as well for you!


----------

